# Super Resin Polish, Black Hole and FK1000P



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Basically it's as simple as I put it above!

I'm currently in the process of machine polishing my entire VW Golf with a Random Orbital and some Menz Final Finish. 

I'm fed up with 476s and and I'm finding it especially hard to apply. Even in very small amounts. It also seems to glaze in the sunlight afterwards even when I've buffed it off properly.

I don't have FK1000P but I've read some really good reviews. Seems especially easy to apply.

My method is:
Menz Final Finish (machine polish)
Super Resin Polish
Poorboys Black Hole
-------FK1000P wax???

Would that combination work?

Thanks.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

wouln't bother with the SRP or Blackhole. That could be where your problem is. I would go from the Menz to the FK1000


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

SRP would be a good base for 1000P because the polish has oils in it and 1000p wont like the oils but SRP would remove them.


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

I always thought SRP is a good post polish cleaner, helps remove any marring and preps the paint ready for a wax. Maybe I should skip the black hole?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

SRP is filler heavy so it will look like marring has gone.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I wouldnt bother with the SRP , machine polish , black hole to fill any marring and them 1000p to protect it


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

I'd want to double check that Black Hole does not leave too much of an oily base behind. That would affect the bonding of FK1000P.

As above, SRP will remove any oils left over from polishing and provide an excellent base (acryllic sealant) for any LSP, including FK1000P.
An IPA (or similar) wipedown would be another method.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'd definitely skip the SRP and use the Black Hole, mate as I honestly think it adds some real depth to the finish. This is also Menz Final Finish (PO85RD) by DA and Black Hole by hand (there's no LSP on the car in this shot, this is just the Black Hole)

I don't use SRP at this stage as I only want to be using totally non abrasive products after any kind of finishing polish by machine, and although the abrasive content of SRP is mild, it's still got them, and Black Hole doesn't. Stricly speaking there shouldn't be any marring for something like SRP to have to sort out, but even if there is, the BH will cure it without having to introduce further abrasives. If there's any kind of marring that's too much for BH, then I'd suggest the machine polishing hasn't been done properly.










I've not found any issues with wax or sealant bonding to BH myself, but I suppose some will adhere to it better than others.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

1000p seems to go over Lime Prime, Megs show glaze and Black hole just fine in my experience BH is the least oily of those

Not as a good a result as above but this is 1000p over black hole


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Great results there, Richf :thumb: I agree, BH seems to provide a good base for almost everything I've tried putting over it with no issues.

So to the OP, I'd go Machine with the Menz Final Finish, BH by hand on a foam applicator (1 or 2 layers), then the FK1000P. Introducing the SRP step is unnecessary imho.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

As has been said several times before,Blackhole is a polymer based glaze,so FK#1000P,and other sealants will be fine to use over it.


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

That's great thanks. I think the marring may not actually be marring. I think it's the Collinite wax that's hazed in a few places. Hence why I want to try a different wax that still lasts a long time.

P.S. If there is marring, what's the best way to remove them? Machine polish again?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A light machine polish would work well.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

waxy said:


> As has been said several times before,Blackhole is a polymer based glaze,so FK#1000P,and other sealants will be fine to use over it.


Thanks, I'd gotten BH all wrong. The Poorboysworld website mentions that it cleans too. Sounds similar to CG's EZ-Glaze i.e. cleans, glazes and provides a stable base for sealants.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

FK1000 is great except over oily stuff like #7 and RMG - it will go on but will fall off in no time and can smear like a pig.

Havent used BH yet but it gets rave results all the time. How does it compare to the White Diamond as that doesnt seem to get much attention?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> FK1000 is great except over oily stuff like #7 and RMG - it will go on but will fall off in no time and can smear like a pig.
> 
> Havent used BH yet but it gets rave results all the time. How does it compare to the White Diamond as that doesnt seem to get much attention?


No it doesn't does it? I don't think that's a reflection on the product itself as such, but just that people with light colours don't tend to be big glaze users? whereas darker shades really benefit. Just a guess


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> No it doesn't does it? I don't think that's a reflection on the product itself as such, but just that people with light colours don't tend to be big glaze users? whereas darker shades really benefit. Just a guess


you may be right Mark?

I got some DWG (Danase Wet Glaze) which is a cracker, so when I want an acrylic type glaze I grab that, or the FK300 Hand Glaze.


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

When I was buying some BH from serious performance they were out of stock and suggested that white diamond would be as good, Alex had just run some tests with both glazes on the same car and couldn't see a major difference!


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> No it doesn't does it? I don't think that's a reflection on the product itself as such, but just that people with light colours don't tend to be big glaze users? whereas darker shades really benefit. Just a guess


I think that sums it up , I use diamond white as well as BH having owned a silver cars as well as a dark purple one , its still a good product but its also a case than the results never look as good as on a dark car


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

sorry to bring this topic back up

im going to polish and wax a black Zafira soon and want to use the products i already have instead of splashing out on new stuff just for this one car.

the car has minor swirls

would either of these combos work?

*Combo 1*
Machine (DA) Polish using SRP
Black Hole - by hand or DA
FK1000p - 2x layers by hand

*Combo 2*
Machine (DA) Polish using Menz 106 or any of the 3 in the sample kit
Black Hole - by hand or DA
FK1000p - 2x layers by hand

as i said, the Zafira is black so would like the best possible finish.

or should i use something else? i also have lime prime lite if i can use it anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

I've never noticed a massive difference between BH & WD... I *personally* prefer the WD as it doesn't leave pads, towels etc tinged purply-grey.

In terms of sales though for me BH is far more popular.

Cheers.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> FK1000 is great except over oily stuff like #7 and RMG - it will go on but will fall off in no time and can smear like a pig.
> 
> Havent used BH yet but it gets rave results all the time. How does it compare to the White Diamond as that doesnt seem to get much attention?


i do have some #7 and FK on 1/2 a bonnet currently, whilst the other 1/2 is just the FK on its own...as a small test...im waiting it lasted well for a gd week:lol: even with all the ****e weather we have had....


----------

